# My computer should be able to run great, shouldn't it?



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I've got another problem. I've posted here before and I managed to resolve a problem before, so I thought I'd come back.

I believe that I own a fairly decent computer. However, it performs terribly in most games now. For example, I am forced to play Crysis in literally near lowest settings in order to see anything above 25 fps.

I am astounded, because this system should be able to dominate that game, judging by its hardware configuration. I have also overclocked my dual core 2.4ghz CPU to 2.8ghz with no avail. The games still play horribly.

What I want to know is, should my computer be able to perform a lot better, or am I just being naive? Here are my hardware specs:

OS: Windows Vista 32-bit Ultimate
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (Dual Core) Socket 939 OC'd to 2.8ghz
*RAM: 2gb of Corsair DDR (Forgot the specifics)***
GPU: 2 nVidia 7900 GTX OC cards in SLI.
Motherboard: MSI K8n Diamond Plus
(Latest drivers for everything)

**** I think that the RAM may be my problem, but I don't know for sure. Any overclocking ideas for it, or is it just a piece of junk? Here's a shot from CPU-Z of my RAM timings:










If you need any more information, I can probably provide it. It's unfortunate I can't find the package for the RAM though, I have no clue what model or make it is other than Corsair DDR.

So, TSF, is my computer bottlenecking/underperforming, or is it just junk?

Also, I know someone is going to suggest overclocking the RAM or something to that effect, I know I have the ability to do it from the BIOS, and I've looked at the settings, but I have no clue what the timings, etc. should be, so if you could guide me, that would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Update: I also have "Quiet 'n' Cool" enabled for the CPU. Does this affect performance?

Also, here is more RAM information on CPU-Z:










And the CPU page:










Cache:










Mainboard:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hELLO



lets try a couple of things


A) what make and model PSU do you have ??? you will need to remove the side cover off the PC to check this

B) please submit your idle temps and heavy loaded temps (see overclockign sticky above / temp reporting section)

C) you system; although its going to "0wn" crysis by any way shape or form should be performing alot better than 25fps you have some room to improve things, you system is not ready for retirement yet

D) your ram voltage Vdimm should be increased to "2.75" volts

E) in the bios you must lower your HTT (hyper transport) to "4X"

F) raise your cpu vcore to 1.40 but not higher than 1.45 (only increase this is you are using an aftermarket cpu cooler and we have verified your system temps are good!! the other settings you can change right now



I would really look into heat and power >>>> it the system is getting hot from too much dust in your box or not enough case air you could easily be experiencing a throttle back safety feature which will make performance suffer / if you power supply is not a high quality unit, yoru FPS will suffer because your video cards will be starvign for power >>>> we need that PSU make and model to help you !~


also use this: http://stvsoft.com/ to submit your voltage readings during idle and heavy load


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Alright. Unfortunately I wasn't able to use the exact programs that you recommended, but I think I got all of the required info. (Hopefully :smile: )

*A)* PSU is ePower EP-750P7 (750W)

*B)* Idle temps (I used speedfan, sorry if that's not the one in the sticky)









Under Load (Prime95 for 20 minutes):










*D & E)* As for increasing the RAM voltage and lowering the HTT, would those depend on if these are good temps or not, or can I just do that without worrying about the temps?

*F)* And for the CPU vcore, it's already above 1.45V I think? :4-dontkno

I forgot to mention, I am using an aftermarket CPU cooler, I have no clue what model it is, but brand name started with a Z, Zoltman or something like that?

Here's some pictures of the case though, maybe they might help to identify it?







((If I forgot something or you need any more information I'd be glad to provide it.))


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would change your ram Vdimm voltage to 2.75

change your HTT line to 4X

your ram volts are fine

your ram ratio should say 14 on your SPD tab from CPU-Z 


I will paste one to demonstrate 

your cooler is a zalman 9500 or 9700 thats good / but you need to remove the dust from it with a can of compressed air

your system is capable of delivering much better performance than what you are getting; especially with sli

I would replace the power supply as I think you are starving your cards for power, especially with an overclocked system / overclocking puts alot more stress on the psu >>>>

I would look to the Thermaltake Toughpower 700 watt or 750 watt

Corsair TX-750 is another grreat unit

your generic quailty power supply will cost you wasted money in the end when you start replacing burnt parts


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here are some shots from an FX-60 which had an unlocked multiplier but set at 14X

you will need to make sure yours is shown as CPU / 12 >>>>> this will ensure optimum ram ratio to cpu of 1:1 >>>>> this setting is modified in the ram divider setting sometimes call SPD ? depending on your bios

you should also set your *command rate at 1T *if you are using two sticks of ram ??


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

linderman said:


> your ram ratio should say 14 on your SPD tab from CPU-Z


Mmm... I'm not exactly seeing which number you are referencing, I can't find a ram ratio.

Which reading is it that should be 14? I'm on the SPD tab and I can't find something to that effect...

I will try to change the other settings in the meantime though. I know my power supply isn't exactly name-brand, but it wasn't super-generic either. Is there a way I can test exactly how much overhead I have in terms of extra power? Like a program or something?


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Update: I was able to raise the ram voltage to 2.75v, but I was unable to find anywhere in the BIOS anything that affected the DRAM:FSB ratio in the way you said, the only options were 1/2, 2/3, 5/6 and 1/1. It is currently set at 1/1.

Also, I could not find the CPU multiplier, I believe it is locked.

How would I go about these issues, or am I basically stuck?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*the ram ratio set at 1:1 is perfect*


now in the ram timings make sure you are set at command rate *1T*


did you get the HTT set to 4X ???? thats a biggie


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the cpu multiplier is locked at the uppermost setting


dont worry about that part >>>> not needed as long as your ram is running at 1:1


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I can tell you this for sure >>>> you cant find a high quality psu for sli overclocking for less than $125.00


what did yours cost ? can you remember


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

I believe my PSU was about 200$... I can't remember for sure, I purchased it about two years ago.

As for the HTT and ram timing to T1, are there any alternate names that they go by in the BIOS? I saw about two or three settings that were set to "T2", but none of them said "Command rate".

I'll check to see what their names were in a second.

I will also look for the HTT settings, but the only things I found were like 16 - 16 or 8 - 8, and I have no clue what those settings were. They were under the HyperTransport section...

EDIT: Here are the screenshots of the HyperTransport and ram BIOS settings, I can't find the 4x multiplier or the command rate in them, do any of them look like they could be named differently?:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I've got to do more research as I am not familiar with how your bios is set up.

I will get back to you maybe not tonite but I will find some answers


BTW: are you using the latest bios for this board ?


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, I believe I am running on the latest BIOS.

If it helps, 

http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=proddesc&prod_no=232&maincat_no=1

is the mainboard that my PC is using.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you installed the AMD dual core optimizer


I would also install the AMD power monitor / it will give you alot of insight into your system both loaded and unloaded resource use


http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_9706,00.html?redir=COGA02


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am very confident the command rate is the *CMD-ADDR Timing Mode *



now working on HTT setting


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

very good reading here for your board


http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTAwNiwzLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==



I believe the 4X setting is called *800 *in your HTT setting and you have that 


so with the exception of manually setting your command rate to 1T

you have your system well tweaked >>>> I am still very suspecious of your power supply

I can find almost nothing about your power supply >>>> this alone is not good for a $200.00 power supply! a power supply with that price tag is usually a brag component with awesome specs.

yet i cant find the efficiency or rated temp of yoru unit or what testing methods it was rated at >>>>> IMHO its a very over priced tanker

I have a very gut feeling your PSU is starving your vid cards >>>> i did find a coupel of webpages of Epower units that look like all clunkers

http://www.govistashop.com/catalog/index.php?manufacturers_id=183

even that $300.00 unit which is 1200 watts >>>> there is no listing for efficiency ........ no temperature rating.............. no talk of 12volt rails amperage rating 

all this is making the bells and whistles ring >>>>> counterfeit


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Is the dual core optimizer compatible with Vista?

I'll look into the power monitor thing as well.

Edit: As for the power supply, I can't find any info (box, manual, etc.) on it.

I'll change the command rate to T1, and post back with results.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I will check on the vista ???????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

when you google search for


amd dual core optimizer for vista 



you get pages of stuff I would say check them out and see what you gut tells you ?

I gotta go for now / will check on you tomm



there is a Thermaltake Toughpower 750 watt unit for about $80.00 on mwave.com / click on refurbished


I would get that unit and sell off the one you have on ebay for $50.00 to $60.00

I'll bet your FPS will increase a decent amount


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Eh... Something bad happened.

When I set the CMD-ADDR Timing Mode to T1 and saved the changes, the system refused to post.

I'm taking out the RAM and going to attempt to change it back, because it won't post with it in there at the moment.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok 



*no biggie*


clear your CMOS and set it back to 2T

chances are the timings would have to be fine tuned before it will go into the 1T slot


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

did you know you can save your "tweaked" profile bios settings when you are in the bios 

then when you make an overly agressive setting and it wont boot you can easily return to a good but tweaked setting just by hitting the profile name you gave it


ortherwise generally when a bios resets it goes back to default settings = slooooooow


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Only problem is that the CMOS battery is right below my fat graphics card, and the card is being a pain and refuses to come out of the slot. I can't figure out what's holding it down. Any suggestions?


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Update: Never mind, got the card out. To reset the CMOS, I just take out the battery and push the power button, am I correct?


----------



## VB7 Rocks (Nov 29, 2006)

Update 2: Alright. Computer is back up and running with BIOS settings the way they were before I set it from T2 to T1.

Is this pretty much all I can do, other than see if the dual core optimizer works on vista as well?


----------

